# Die dümmsten Ideen an Gold zu kommen



## Krezton (6. Juni 2010)

Die Überschrift sagt alles glaube ich^^ 



Naja fang ich mal an: Auf meinem Server gibt es ein paar Leute die sich Twinks erstellen und damit Gildensatzungen zu unterschreiben und sich das gut bezahlen lassen aber sie unterschreiben bis zu 5 oder 6 Satzungen am Tag kann zwischen 50-100 G geben pro Tag nur durch einen Klick und das bieten sie dann auch noch im /2 an z.B  "Verkaufe meine Unterschrift auf Gildensatzungen für 10 g einfach anflüstern"

was wären eure ideen die dämlich sind aber gold bringen ?


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

Mich mit Aspekt des WIldtiers als Hunter in Dala verstecken und schreiben:

"Wer mich in den Nächsten 10 Min findet bekommt 50g, wenn nicht bekomm ich se. Wer mitmacht plx anwispern."

Pro Durchgang zwischen 100 und 500g. Bisher hat mich keiner gefunden.


----------



## Magexe (6. Juni 2010)

hmm so oft es geht DM ziehen, und dann den imba Epic loot verkaufen, da machste locker 10g (ja genau 10!!!!) am Tag xD

Oder man zieht überteuert spieler durch low inis (ich verstehs ned wie man dafür einfach mal 20g+ verlangen kann O.o)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (6. Juni 2010)

ich sage nur EBAY ^^


----------



## marulu (6. Juni 2010)

Gm island raid und 100g pro port verlangen xD


----------



## sykee (6. Juni 2010)

ich hab mal mit meinem tauren druiden (seit nem jahr level 12) 20 gold verdient indem ich den tanzbär gemacht hab =D


----------



## Casp (6. Juni 2010)

Plündernd und vergewaltig.... plündernd eben durch die Schlachtfelder Azeroths ziehen.


----------



## DaScAn (6. Juni 2010)

marulu schrieb:


> Gm island raid und 100g pro port verlangen xD



Lawl

Der ist mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Bisher hat mich keiner gefunden.



Klar, wenn man mit Flugmount am Kanalisations Ausgang fliegt.


----------



## NoxActor (6. Juni 2010)

Auf unserem Server ist ein Typ unterwegs.. der für sinnlose sachen Gold verschenkt.
zB. ein Item posten das er will.. wer es als letzter gepostet hat.. bevor die Zeit abläuft.. der bekommt 2k Gold.


----------



## Moronic (6. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nie WoW anfangen.
> Man spart Rl Geld und davon kann man sich (wenn auch illegal, tut es niemals!!!!) ingame Gold kaufen.
> Cool, was?
> 
> ...




Fassen wir mal zusammen. Wir fangen kein WoW an damit wir von den eingesparten Monatsgebühren Ingamewährung kaufen können. Alles klar...


----------



## StormofDoom (6. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mich mit Aspekt des WIldtiers als Hunter in Dala verstecken und schreiben:
> 
> "Wer mich in den Nächsten 10 Min findet bekommt 50g, wenn nicht bekomm ich se. Wer mitmacht plx anwispern."
> 
> Pro Durchgang zwischen 100 und 500g. Bisher hat mich keiner gefunden.




Nachtelf-Jäger würde mehr bringen aber vllt gehts mit allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juni 2010)

Moronic schrieb:


> Fassen wir mal zusammen. Wir fangen kein WoW an damit wir von den eingesparten Monatsgebühren Ingamewährung kaufen können. Alles klar...



Genau, und ich kauf mir kein Auto, weil von dem gespartem Geld kann ich mir Benzin kaufen.


----------



## Apuh (6. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nie WoW anfangen.
> Man spart Rl Geld und davon kann man sich (wenn auch illegal, tut es niemals!!!!) ingame Gold kaufen.
> Cool, was?
> 
> ...




Gildenbank ausrauben und das Zeug im AH verkaufen.
Bekomme ich jetzt einen Keks?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanny (6. Juni 2010)

Das verhält sich wie mit dem echten Geld.....keine Methode ist dumm solange sie funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (6. Juni 2010)

Twink erstellen, ihn bis lvl 10 leveln und in den Hauptstädten betteln.

"Ähem Sir, mein Lehrer verlangt soviel Lehrgebühren, dass ich mir das nicht mehr leisten kann. Könnten sie mir mit etwas Silber helfen?"

Einer hat mir sogar mal 50g gegeben Oo


----------



## Murgul5 (6. Juni 2010)

Lvl 1 Alli Char erstellt, nach Stormwind gelaufen und mein Kumpel hat die Auktionatoren gekillt.
Nach dem 3. mal hintereinander haben wir 50g insgesammt verlangt damit wir aufhören. Nach dem 10. mal Auktionatoren killen hatten wir 50g zusammen und kamen erst am nächsten Abend wieder^^


----------



## Yinj (6. Juni 2010)

Nackt als Blutelfe in dala tanzen (auf einem normalen server vllt 10g pro person; auf nem Rp server mit RICHTIGEN RP leuten 1651765185817515861571890758105918705817057189751895178571897518075150915718571890 Gold pro tag)


----------



## Scharyth (6. Juni 2010)

Hab mit nem Kumpel Gold geschnorrt, als unsere Palas auf ca. 35 waren. Einfach einige anflüstern, ob er/sie einem Gold leihen könnte, weil die Ausbildung ja so teuer ist ^^
So hatte wir teilweise pro Tag 100g pro pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (6. Juni 2010)

Du hast den Thread NICHT gemeldet? Du bist doch krank oder?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2010)

rent a tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der name sagt alles


----------



## Eox (6. Juni 2010)

Oh man... Wie hier wieder alle denken "Gold kaufen ist illegal"...  Es ist nicht illegal. Blizzard darf einen nur dafür bannen, mehr aber auch nicht ^^


Zum Thema:
Als ich noch WoW gespielt habe, wurde ich immer angebettelt. Ich finde das einfach dumm...
Selbst mit level 10 kann man locker 10g haben und das wenn man gerade erst mit WoW angefangen hat.


----------



## KingNothing22 (6. Juni 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Oh man... Wie hier wieder alle denken "Gold kaufen ist illegal"...  Es ist nicht illegal. Blizzard darf einen nur dafür bannen, mehr aber auch nicht ^^



Oh man...Wie manche Leute hier wieder den Begriff illegal einfach mal all zu wörtlich nehmen... ^^


----------



## Kersyl (6. Juni 2010)

Eh ja...Kleinen lowbies in gebieten von 10-20 Das Deviatsupreme rezept für 10 gold(Die denken wenns anfänger sind ist das viel^.^) und verkaufts bei uns auf Kargath für 5600gold.^^


----------



## Eox (6. Juni 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Oh man...Wie manche Leute hier wieder den Begriff illegal einfach mal all zu wörtlich nehmen... ^^



Klar. Sonst würde man doch auch schreiben "Obwohl es nicht gestattet ist" oder auch "Wenn auch nicht erlaubt".

Ich benutze ja auch nicht das Wort Terrorist für jemanden der mich haut...
Man sollte schon das schreiben was man auch meint.


----------



## DeadTwonky (6. Juni 2010)

die ausrüstung verkaufen bissel gold gibts dafür vom händler


----------



## colll (6. Juni 2010)

DeadTwonky schrieb:


> die ausrüstung verkaufen bissel gold gibts dafür vom händler



echt genaile idea das schlime ist musste ma in nem raid mein dd eq verkaufen weil ich kein geld zum reppen hatte XD

auf nen pvp server nen 80 hoch lvln ins start gebeit gehn lowis klopen dann nen char der anderen fraktion erstellen und gold verlangen dafür wenn man geht oder denn leuten die mops klauen


----------



## wildrazor09 (6. Juni 2010)

Ich find sehr dumm währe, sich einen lvl 1 zu erstellen, die anfangsklamotten zu verkaufen, die paar kupfer dann zu in halt nem kumpel immer geben, char löschen und das dann so oft machen bis man genug hat.


----------



## Scharyth (6. Juni 2010)

Da kann man aber nur die NPC'S kloppen, die lowies werden hr PvP aus haben.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

"Ich tank euch 5 HCs für 100g pro Run! /w me"

ich bekomme zwar unzählige flames an kopf geworfen aber das geschäft brummt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich alte hobby hure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (6. Juni 2010)

ich hab mir mal mit einem freund auf einem anderen server lvl 1 chars erstellt.
daraufhin sind wir nach og und haben leute angeflüstert ob sie um 10g würfeln wollen.
wenn wir verloren haben sind wir weggerannt und wenn wir gewonnen hatten, hatten wir 10g mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unglaublich aber wir haben so um die 300g gemacht xD

Glücksspiel ist zwar laut blizz verboten. aber wer bitte schreibt wegen 10g schon ein ticket? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (6. Juni 2010)

Prostituieren! 

Hat ne Frau gemacht. Ich such mal schnell den Artikel ^^

Link


----------



## Agabig (6. Juni 2010)

Ganz einfach leute Schreiben man hüpft von dala runter und stirbt net keiner glaubts 
ka was das mit gold zu tun hat aber naja SPRINGT ins wasser und verlangt 20g also so müssts passen


----------



## Vyron268 (6. Juni 2010)

Einen DK erstellen und das Startgebiet durchquesten...
gibt schon ein bisschen Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueMode (6. Juni 2010)

charnamen verkaufen

hab mal nen namen von nem twink für 1,2k gold verkauft >.< alledings sollte man dann nicht "Ðéâthkîllâássîàn" heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Appüh (6. Juni 2010)

feindliche auktionatoren bei städte-raids killen und den inhalt looten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juni 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Twink erstellen, ihn bis lvl 10 leveln und in den Hauptstädten betteln.
> 
> "Ähem Sir, mein Lehrer verlangt soviel Lehrgebühren, dass ich mir das nicht mehr leisten kann. Könnten sie mir mit etwas Silber helfen?"
> 
> Einer hat mir sogar mal 50g gegeben Oo




Ach so ist das, die will ich wiederhaben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ist man mal nett tztz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (6. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem prostituieren würd ich 100% auch machen wenn ich ne Frau wär. Kein scheiss, is doch mega geil man o.O


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (6. Juni 2010)

Also, als ich ein totaler Newbie war (irgendwo zu BC-Zeiten, wo das erste mount noch 40g gekostet hat) hatte ich mein ganzes gold für so nen dolch ausgegeben, dann bin ich in SW herumgelaufen und hab jeden 70er , der mir übern weg gelaufen ist , nach 5 gold gefragt (angeflüstert). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin so an ca. 80g gekommen  xD


----------



## Kezpa (6. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mich mit Aspekt des WIldtiers als Hunter in Dala verstecken und schreiben:
> 
> "Wer mich in den Nächsten 10 Min findet bekommt 50g, wenn nicht bekomm ich se. Wer mitmacht plx anwispern."
> 
> Pro Durchgang zwischen 100 und 500g. Bisher hat mich keiner gefunden.



tja weißt was ich dann machen würd?? ich würd dich in die FL adden...solang auf ziel bei dir klicken bis ich dich im target hab dir nen symbol auf die birne packen und nach diesem symbol suchen und dann bezahlst DU MIR das geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blablubs (6. Juni 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> tja weißt was ich dann machen würd?? ich würd dich in die FL adden...solang auf ziel bei dir klicken bis ich dich im target hab dir nen symbol auf die birne packen und nach diesem symbol suchen und dann bezahlst DU MIR das geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Profis benutzen ja auch einfach /target..


----------



## TheGui (6. Juni 2010)

Tdm nh/Hero ziehen.

schön 70er Epics für jeden ders will...

kostet blos 250g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WL4ever (6. Juni 2010)

bevor ich 80 war hab ich gut gold damit verdient mir lvl 1er blutelfen zu erstellen. die robe von den hexenmeistern bzw auch magier sehen echt schik aus. das zeugs hab ich dann via eines accountes von meinem kumpel gesammelt und per auktionshaus in bb an meinen char geschikt. geht recht schnell einfach immer wieder neuen char erstellen robe weiterhandeln und char löschen.
diese roben hab ich dann für ungefähr 150g im handelschannel angeboten als style equipt für bankchars. gingen sogar recht gut weg.


----------



## Philine (6. Juni 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Twink erstellen, ihn bis lvl 10 leveln und in den Hauptstädten betteln.
> 
> "Ähem Sir, mein Lehrer verlangt soviel Lehrgebühren, dass ich mir das nicht mehr leisten kann. Könnten sie mir mit etwas Silber helfen?"
> 
> Einer hat mir sogar mal 50g gegeben Oo



ich glaub bei uns würdest du dann nur zuhören bekommen : " Seh ich aus wie ein Goldautomat!" oder so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas1993 (6. Juni 2010)

yo gb ausräumen was kannst und dann verschwindibus... und das geilste daran ist (habs noch ncith gemacht ^^) du kannst nicht bestraft werden weil man hat dir ja die rechte gegebn das dus rausnehmen *darfst*


----------



## axela (6. Juni 2010)

betteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dustail (6. Juni 2010)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Das mit dem prostituieren würd ich 100% auch machen wenn ich ne Frau wär. Kein scheiss, is doch mega geil man o.O



würdest du nicht....und wenn.....
spätestens wenn du sowas bei dir auftaucht würdest du dich selbst erhängen wegen deiner entscheidung





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (6. Juni 2010)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Das mit dem prostituieren würd ich 100% auch machen wenn ich ne Frau wär. Kein scheiss, is doch mega geil man o.O



Die Sache hat einen Haken: Sobald du eine Frau bist, denkst du anders darüber als jetzt. ^^


----------



## Exicoo (6. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Genau, und ich kauf mir kein Auto, weil von dem gespartem Geld kann ich mir Benzin kaufen.



Epic

Das Bild oben xD woher ihr immer diese lustigen Bilder nimmt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (7. Juni 2010)

Shadowmourne beim Händler verkaufen.

Und dumm wäre das nicht, es würde die Balance ENORM fördern!


----------



## Élva von der Horde (7. Juni 2010)

ich hab mal für ein portal von og nach shatt 60g bekommen...


----------



## Zwizazadera (7. Juni 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> "Ich tank euch 5 HCs für 100g pro Run! /w me"
> 
> ich bekomme zwar unzählige flames an kopf geworfen aber das geschäft brummt
> 
> ...



Hrhrhrhr

mach das auch immer hab Extra nen Tank Nutten Macro.


Nur verlange ich pro NonHC 30g und Nase und 40g HC Run pro Nase
kommt mehr bei rüber *g*




Tschuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Tammy88 (7. Juni 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> ich hab mal mit meinem tauren druiden (seit nem jahr level 12) 20 gold verdient indem ich den tanzbär gemacht hab =D




Sich nen Weiblichen Nachtelf erstellen sich nach dala porten lassen. anfangen zu tanzen und 100g pro kleidungsstück verlangen es gibt immer wieder idioten die einem echt gold geben damit man ne spielfigur auszieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yveri1985 (7. Juni 2010)

hmmm , irgendwie sollten sich diese ganzen "haste ma 10Gold fuer den lehrer"bettler schaemen ... 
denn mitm twink betteln und aufm main wahrscheinlich 50k gold lagern haben ...jaja das ham wa gern
und jemand der dann wirklich neu is , braucht sich nicht wundern wenn er mal "bettelt" und derbst negative reaktionen zu hoeren bekommt


----------



## boyclar (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn mich das jemand fragt antworte ich erst garnicht^^


----------



## Ralevor (7. Juni 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Das Bild oben xD woher ihr immer diese lustigen Bilder nimmt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einfach mal googlen. Keine Ahnung, woher dieses Bild kommt, ansonsten sind 

http://www.funnyforumpics.com
http://www.motifake.com
http://perfectlytimedphotos.com

meine Favoriten.


----------



## szene333 (7. Juni 2010)

Bei uns auf´m Server ist ein Dudu, der 100g pro Sethekk-Run nimmt. Das Geschäft scheint gut zu laufen, weil er ständig ID hat, wenn ich ihn anflüstere.


----------



## Gruftpirscher (7. Juni 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Bei uns auf´m Server ist ein Dudu, der 100g pro Sethekk-Run nimmt. Das Geschäft scheint gut zu laufen, weil er ständig ID hat, wenn ich ihn anflüstere.



Das liegt wohl daran, dass man dort den Rabenfürsten bekommen kann. Nur ein Dudu kann den optionalen Boss beschwören und der droppt dann evtl. das Mount


----------



## Megamage (7. Juni 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich find sehr dumm währe, sich einen lvl 1 zu erstellen, die anfangsklamotten zu verkaufen, die paar kupfer dann zu in halt nem kumpel immer geben, char löschen und das dann so oft machen bis man genug hat.



Das geht nicht, du bekommst für die Ausrüstung kein Geld. Genau um diese Art von Geldmachhen vorzubeugen!


Leandros


----------



## Philine (7. Juni 2010)

Megamage schrieb:


> Das geht nicht, du bekommst für die Ausrüstung kein Geld. Genau um diese Art von Geldmachhen vorzubeugen!
> 
> 
> Leandros



doch ich meine es sind nur ein paar Kupfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tai Guy (7. Juni 2010)

man bekommt für die start ausrüstung ein paar kupfer, aber man wäre sehr sehr sehr lange beschäftigt um überhauopt auf 1 gold stück zu kommen. in der selben zeit würde man mit questen wesentlich höhere gewinne erzielen.

und die dümmste idee, um an gold zu kommen: questen (wer das ernst nimmt ist selbst schuld)


----------



## bloodstar (7. Juni 2010)

aufm RP Server grüne Items mit drecks Stats (Agi und Wille) verkaufen, die aber super aussehen und noch toll heissen "blabla des Adligen" etc :-D
Auf Aldor neu angefangen und mit lvl 10 schon 100g gehabt ^^


----------



## Konai (7. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe Eure ganze Aufregung nicht !

Im alltäglichen Leben verkauft der eine Schei... und der andere Bonbons !
Und wenn einer Unterschriften verkauft ? Warum nicht !
*Keiner* ist gezwungen dazu dies zu tun !

Lehnt Euch zurück und genießt lieber die paar Sonnenstrahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die wir dieses
Jahr noch haben werden ! 
Selbst die sind nicht kostenlos, denn der ein oder andere wird sich den Buckel verbrennen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## ogrim888 (7. Juni 2010)

marulu schrieb:


> Gm island raid und 100g pro port verlangen xD



Auja das macht spaß =]
Bis BC war es sogar noch möglich :O


----------



## Milissa (7. Juni 2010)

Dumme ideen wo man schnell lust verliert als 80er DM rocken aber das bringt mir mehr als 80er Dailys Q zu machen warum nun Leinenstoff 2 G das stack wolle 3-4 g seltsamer staub 20-80 g das stack wer auf unseren server neu anfängt der is reich anfänglich ^^ dafür sind die nordensachen nix wert. 

Oder das was ich gestern gesehen hab das mit überteuerten ziehen kenn ich ja aber auf höllenfeuer halbinsel im Allgemein chat. 

"Zahle 100 g pro run in Bollwerk" 

Als mage ist man da unter 10 min durch ^^ 

Leute es gibt dumme die zahlen für alles müll aber betteln, überteuertes ziehen anzubieten is für mich ne dumme einstellung vorallem als 80er riskiert man ansehen zu verlieren und schnell auf die schwarze liste zu landen ne danke das is es mir nicht wert um etwas Gold zu erbetteln oder durch betrügen zu bekommen.

Da renn ich lieber alte Ini da is man so schnell durch das man reich wird ich verkaufe nur einmal in der Woche alles im AH und nimm jenachdem was ich alles gefarmt hab nur 3K- sek das beste war 7K ein an nen WE . Das is vll langsamer als manche die sich das gold durch gaunereien verdienen aber dafür hab ich es mir erarbeitet und das 

BESTE ist gehen die server irgend wan mal entgültig down is das ganze sowieso nix mehr wert ^^ 

So damit mich paar flammen können ich bin so ein übeltäter wenn ich im Handelschat sehe das jemand versucht für 100 g haustiere zu verkaufen die man z.b. in Dalaran für 40 g kaufen kann . Spamm ich sofort mit , mit die meldung Heute frisch in Dalaran bei den NPC händler Haustier sowieso für 40 G zu erhalten oder im AH für 42,XX Gold hehe ja ich haue auch 1-3 dinger im AH rein mit den kleinen aufschlag wegen den AH gebühren ^^ Oh ja wie die betrüger sich dann ärgern und mich zuheulen.

Ich hasse solche betrüger gut die nutzen die dummheit der spieler aus aber wer nie in Dalaran war konnt es ja nicht wissen das man die da so kaufen kann . Ich habe nichts gegen überhöhte Preise für Farmbare Haustiere weil da arbeit drin steckt aber kaufbare NPC sachen ist ne frechheit .


----------



## Davidoni (7. Juni 2010)

wenn ihr die zeit die ihr verwendet gold zugammeln dazu verwenden würdet gold zu farmen wärt ihr alle bissel reicher....


----------



## szene333 (7. Juni 2010)

Gruftpirscher schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl daran, dass man dort den Rabenfürsten bekommen kann. Nur ein Dudu kann den optionalen Boss beschwören und der droppt dann evtl. das Mount



Das ist mir schon klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruftpirscher (7. Juni 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hatte ich Dich falsch verstanden :-)

Ich dachte, Du wunderst Dich über das, was er da macht :-D


----------



## Richtigsteller (7. Juni 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Eh ja...Kleinen lowbies in gebieten von 10-20 Das Deviatsupreme rezept für 10 gold(Die denken wenns anfänger sind ist das viel^.^) und verkaufts bei uns auf Kargath für 5600gold.^^



Schön asozial. Passt aber zu WoW.

Was auch gut ist: Ich level Euren Char für 10k Gold 20 Stufen. Wenn es sich lohnt hat man gleich noch nen neuen Account dazu.


----------



## Sapper13 (7. Juni 2010)

Oh,

da fällt mir was ein. Thunderfury farmen und dann feststellen das es bop ist. Ihr meint so leute gibts nicht? Tja nach 5 Jahren WoW hab ich auch sowas schon erlebt. Manche waren so von sich überzeugt, den hättest du auch erzählen können das die Krol Klinge bei Eichhörnchen im Wald von Elvynn dropt.

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## Chiary (7. Juni 2010)

Mit meinem Druiden verticke ich die Anzu Runs täglich ( bin für die nächsten 3 1/2 Wochen noch komplett ausgebucht ).
Mein Paladin rockt mit zahlenden Twinks die Low Inis durch.

Aber das ist ja alles beides nicht dumm.


Prostituieren würde ich mich nie ( bin weiblich ), es ist schon so anstrengend genug sich die Spinner vom Hals zu halten, wenn sie mitbekommen das ne Frau am anderen Ende sitzt.

Meine dümmste Idee war mal, Schildkröten- und Skorpidschuppen auf Anfrage zu verticken.
Hat zwar sehr gut Gold ( und sogar n World rdm Epic Drop ) gebracht, war aber eine Schweinearbeit und ich würds nie wieder machen ( war zu Classiczeiten )


----------



## Mäuserich (7. Juni 2010)

Die dümmste Idee von der ich bislang gehört habe war, das einer den Hyazinthara gefarmt hat um ihn für 15k zu verticken. Würde da eher ne konstante Methode wählen...


----------



## Morcan (7. Juni 2010)

In eine Hauptstadt stellen und sich als Anfänger ausgeben? Gibt ja immer ein paar gutgläubige die auf sowas reinfallen und gern mal spenden...


----------



## Rorre (7. Juni 2010)

Die dümmste Idee an Gold ran zukommen ist ein Raid für ICC25 aufzumachen mit der Lootregel - Loot am Ende - und dann die Items dreist am ende des Raids an die Mitspieler zu verkaufen -

Das heißt man macht die Bosse und steckt sich alles ein und am schluss wenn man alles verteilen sollte ist man so dreist und sagt : So meine Freunde, jetzt wird geninjat, wer ein Item will kann es von mir kaufen. 

Tja um allen Argumenten entgegenzukommen: Ja sowas passiert oft auf meinem Server, ja es gehen leute mit, obwohl diese Lootregel sehr riskant ist, ja die Spieler kaufen WIRKLICH die Items für einige Tausend Gold und der Raidlead geht mit ca 35k Gold aus dem Raid. Das macht er noch 1-2 mal und wechselt dann den Server. Somit verdient er wenn er lootglück hat und natürlich Idioten die den Spaß mit machen und dann wirklich alles kaufen am ende des Raids vllt 100k Gold.. und natürlich einen verfeindeten Server aber ich glaube das ist ihm dann egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (7. Juni 2010)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Lvl 1 Alli Char erstellt, nach Stormwind gelaufen und mein Kumpel hat die Auktionatoren gekillt.
> Nach dem 3. mal hintereinander haben wir 50g insgesammt verlangt damit wir aufhören. Nach dem 10. mal Auktionatoren killen hatten wir 50g zusammen und kamen erst am nächsten Abend wieder^^



Ich war dabei, als 40ziger Ali Jäger und habe mir den Spaß angeschaut. Das Gelächter war sau geil im TS

Gruke, das sollten wir mal wieder machen.


----------



## lord just (7. Juni 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Oh man... Wie hier wieder alle denken "Gold kaufen ist illegal"...  Es ist nicht illegal. Blizzard darf einen nur dafür bannen, mehr aber auch nicht ^^
> 
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...



wenn man es genau nimmt, dann ist es eine straftat, da man fremdes eigentum verkauft was hehlerei ist und bis zu 5 jahre haft bringen kann. blizzard wird es aber wohl zu anstrengend sein die ganzen goldkäufer (es ist auch strafbar, wenn man wissentlich fremdes eigentum kauft) anzuzeigen und dann schadensersatz von vielleicht 20€ einzuklagen. bei den goldverkäufern kann ich mir aber schon vorstellen, dass blizzard da irgendwann (wenn sie genügend ausfindig gemacht haben) ne massenklage machen wie bei den privatservern in den usa.


dann zum thema

dumm ist nur, wenn es nicht klappt. sprich man müsste etwas versuchen um an gold zu kommen um am ende dann aber kein gold zu erhalten oder nur so wenig zu erhalten, dass es sich nicht lohnt. die idee mit dem char erstellen und dann das startequip zu verkaufen ist ein guter anfang.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juni 2010)

lord schrieb:


> wenn man es genau nimmt, dann ist es eine straftat, da man fremdes eigentum verkauft was hehlerei ist und bis zu 5 jahre haft bringen kann. blizzard wird es aber wohl zu anstrengend sein die ganzen goldkäufer (es ist auch strafbar, wenn man wissentlich fremdes eigentum kauft) anzuzeigen und dann schadensersatz von vielleicht 20€ einzuklagen. bei den goldverkäufern kann ich mir aber schon vorstellen, dass blizzard da irgendwann (wenn sie genügend ausfindig gemacht haben) ne massenklage machen wie bei den privatservern in den usa.



Du kaufst ja nicht das Eigentum von Blizzard, sondern nur die Zeit, die der Verkäufer benötigte, um das Eigentum auf diesen Stand zu bringen. Steht zumindest immer bei denen in den AGB. Bei Ebay steht genau das gleiche.


----------



## Amandea (7. Juni 2010)

Ich hab früher mit meiner Hexe für sinnlose Ports 100 Gold genommen. Als es den Stein noch nicht gab. Wie bei Flickwerk, es gab n wipe, einer wurde rausgenommen zum rezzen, im Ts direkt die Ansage: Alle liegen bleiben. Aber trotzdem mussten mind. 5 Leute Geist frei lassen. Und das nicht nur einmal, sondern 3-4 mal hintereinander. An einem Abend gut 1000 Gold gemacht. Oder 25 Mann Raid Maly. Ich porte den ganzen Schlachtzug komplett durch und gehe dann rein. Wer dann noch nach nem Port schrie durfte zahlen. Aber dank des Steins den ja jeder antatschen kann, ist das nu vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich nicht Porte portet den wer anders.

Mittlerweile gibts ja viele Randomgruppen für Icc 25. Ich hab da sozusagen ne halbe Stammgruppe wo auch Flask und Bufffood pflicht ist. Wer keins nimmt, fliegt. Und da biete ich immer meine Flasks für die die keine dabei haben für 80g an. Im AH grade mal 15g, aber wer halt nicht vorsorgt....


----------



## Nuhramon (9. Juni 2010)

boyclar schrieb:


> Wenn mich das jemand fragt antworte ich erst garnicht^^



Sobald mich ein lowlvl Char nach Gold anbettelt und ich gerade zufällig in Og bin, lad ich den Burschen inne Gruppe ein, gebe Ihm Irreführung und verpasse Gamon (der Npc, der die neuen Dk angreift) einen kleinen Schlag.
Wie das dann ausgeht, könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (9. Juni 2010)

Milissa schrieb:


> Dumme ideen wo man schnell lust verliert als 80er DM rocken aber das bringt mir mehr als 80er Dailys Q zu machen warum nun Leinenstoff 2 G das stack wolle 3-4 g seltsamer staub 20-80 g das stack wer auf unseren server neu anfängt der is reich anfänglich ^^ dafür sind die nordensachen nix wert.
> 
> Oder das was ich gestern gesehen hab das mit überteuerten ziehen kenn ich ja aber auf höllenfeuer halbinsel im Allgemein chat.
> 
> ...



was die überteuerten haustiere etc angeht: ganz ehrlich.. glaubst du, der, der soviel für ein haustier ausgibt, ist arm? O.o als ich grad meine ersten paar hundert gold hatte, hab ich da nienienie auch nur ein haustier in erwägung gezogen - egal, wie knuddelig und süß das war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer ein haustier für 60 g aufpreis kauft, ist einfach nur zu faul, um auf buffed zu gucken, wo es das ding gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so oder so: das is keine abzocke von neulingen in wow, die keine ahnung haben (weil die haben dann eh kein gold für so nen schnickschnack), sondern ne strafe für faules pack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so! ^^


----------



## Bitialis (9. Juni 2010)

alle alten inaktiven chars einloggen schaun obs iwo noch ne inaktive gilde gibt,
falls ja und gildenbank is vorhanden -> Ticket schreiben ala "Ich will die Gilde nicht aufgeben aber rechte unso blabla" -> Der GM macht dich zum Gildenleiter -> du lootest die Gildenbank leer, und weg biste =)

Nein ich hab ka.. War noch nie gut im Wirtschaften in WoW


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Juni 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Gildenbank ausrauben und das Zeug im AH verkaufen.
> Bekomme ich jetzt einen Keks??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier hast nen Ei.



Mäuserich schrieb:


> Die dümmste Idee von der ich bislang gehört habe war, das einer den Hyazinthara gefarmt hat um ihn für 15k zu verticken. Würde da eher ne konstante Methode wählen...


Manche Menschen haben dermaßen unverschämtes Glück, dass das bei denen eine konstante Methode ist ... Genauso wie ich alle 2 Wochen den Griff immer vom gleichen Spieler im AH sehe. Fragte mal woher er die Teile ständig hat, als Antwort kam "Die krieg immer in den neuen Instanzen, wenn sie droppen gewinn ich die Dinger zu 90%", habs ihm Anfangs nicht geglaubt ... aber da ich mitlerweile 2x dabei war als es dazu kam, glaub ich wirklich das der so viel Glück hat.



Rorre schrieb:


> Tja um allen Argumenten entgegenzukommen: Ja sowas passiert oft auf meinem Server, ja es gehen leute mit, obwohl diese Lootregel sehr riskant ist, ja die Spieler kaufen WIRKLICH die Items für einige Tausend Gold und der Raidlead geht mit ca 35k Gold aus dem Raid. Das macht er noch 1-2 mal und wechselt dann den Server. Somit verdient er wenn er lootglück hat und natürlich Idioten die den Spaß mit machen und dann wirklich alles kaufen am ende des Raids vllt 100k Gold.. und natürlich einen verfeindeten Server aber ich glaube das ist ihm dann egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im letzten Raid erlebt, die Leute sind dann so blöd und Zahlen für Sachen wie das Arp-Trinket von Saurfang allein schon ~50.000 Gold. Anscheinend ohne genug Vakuum im Kopf zu haben, um zu erkennen das sie den Mist damit noch fördern, sodass es immer wieder passiert.

Meine "dumme" Idee ist, dass ich auf neuen Server grundsätzlich zuerst nen DK erstelle, durch das Startgebiet level (ohne Fähigkeiten zu kaufen) ... ca. 50g am Ende auf meinen richtigen neuen Char schicken und diese bis spätestens Level 30 in 2000G +++ verwandel. It's Magic ... 

MfG Nex


----------



## Sèv! (9. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...pUk&feature=sub

No comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (9. Juni 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> Schön asozial. Passt aber zu WoW.
> 
> Was auch gut ist: Ich level Euren Char für 10k Gold 20 Stufen. Wenn es sich lohnt hat man gleich noch nen neuen Account dazu.



War ja auch nur ein witz. Hat aber mal auf unserem server einer gemacht, hab direkt gesagt das er ein idiot ist...^^
Und das mit dem hyazanthara oder wie auch immer er heißt...Hab ich auch mal 7 tage am stück versucht, bei uns war er ne zeit lang 25k wert^.^


----------



## Shakreo (9. Juni 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Mit meinem Druiden verticke ich die Anzu Runs täglich ( bin für die nächsten 3 1/2 Wochen noch komplett ausgebucht ).



Es gibt Leute die kaufen sowas? Wie viel bekommst du so pro Run? xD
Wenn das echt geht, mach ich das vllt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zondrias (9. Juni 2010)

Die allerdümmste Idee ist noch immer ...zahle 17€ bekomme 16 000 gold.....
Eure Ideen sind nicht dumm ,..höchstens Zeitverschwendung oder schlichtweg nicht erlaubt. Erze und Kräter sammeln ..besser gehts nicht. Dazu noch Auktioneer und ein Händchen fürs Handeln


----------



## ibbi (9. Juni 2010)

mache das mit anzu genauso mit meinem dudu 
bekomm e zwischen 3-8k g pro drop
hatte letzten 3 wochen viel glück alle 4-6runs isser gedropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (9. Juni 2010)

Nackt in SW stehen und tanzen.


----------



## kinziggangster (9. Juni 2010)

bei uns aufm server gibts nen druiden, der für 100g ne 50:50 chance auf rabenfürst mount verkauft, oder für 4500g ne 100% chance, der haken...es droppt nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (9. Juni 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Oder man zieht überteuert spieler durch low inis (ich verstehs ned wie man dafür einfach mal 20g+ verlangen kann O.o)



Für 20g tippe ich nichtmal nen Buchstaben ein.

Ziehen würd ich pro 10 Minuten 100g verlangen, da mach ich mit selbst mit Kräutern mehr.



@Topic: Portale verkaufen, 5g Festpreis macht man schon bischen Gold.


----------



## Zodttd (9. Juni 2010)

zondrias schrieb:


> Erze und Kräter sammeln ..besser gehts nicht. Dazu noch Auktioneer und ein Händchen fürs Handeln



Naja nicht ganz, mehr Gewinn macht man mit Erze kaufen und weiterverarbeiten. 
Z.B. wenn man einen Char mit Alchi und einen mit Bergbau hat Saronit und Äonenzeugs kaufen und dann zu Titanstahl transen und verhütten.

Oder alles aufkaufen und teurer reinstellen, bringt auch gut Gold bei gefrorenen Kugeln oder urtümlichen Saronit, falls man das passende Kleingeld hat.


----------



## IstalkU (9. Juni 2010)

Ich nenne es das Wollstoffbuisnes.
Kauf Wollstoffstacks für 0-15g auf und verkauf sie für 35+ Gold per Stack.
Hab schon iwie 700g damit gemacht und denke nicht daran aufzuhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab's einmal es geschafft 'n Wollstoffstack für 60g zu verkaufen, epic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (9. Juni 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Mit meinem Druiden verticke ich die Anzu Runs täglich ( bin für die nächsten 3 1/2 Wochen noch komplett ausgebucht ).
> 
> Aber das ist ja alles beides nicht dumm.




auf jeden fall nicht! das ist das cleverste, was ich hier seit langem gelesen habe idee ist super! leider fehlt mir das mount mit meinem druiden auch noch - ich könnte also höchstens geld dafür bezahlen, damit jemand mit mir hingeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ugnar (9. Juni 2010)

Du Ladest 15 Leute in einen Schlachtzug ein, so nun schickst du einen von euch ins Schlachtfeld, danach setzt jeder 100 Gold auf Sieg oder Niederlage du selbst bekommst 5% vom Gewinn jeder Person als Leader der Wett - Gruppe sprich du machst kein Verlust.


----------



## Kehrin (9. Juni 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Plündernd und vergewaltig.... plündernd eben durch die Schlachtfelder Azeroths ziehen.



Damit habe ich nach 4 BG´s 2G gemacht Jaa ganze *2G!!*


----------



## Simi1994 (9. Juni 2010)

Mit Chopper low lvl charas durch Elwynn und co. fahren^^


----------



## Eox (9. Juni 2010)

lord schrieb:


> wenn man es genau nimmt, dann ist es eine straftat, da man fremdes eigentum verkauft was hehlerei ist und bis zu 5 jahre haft bringen kann. blizzard wird es aber wohl zu anstrengend sein die ganzen goldkäufer (es ist auch strafbar, wenn man wissentlich fremdes eigentum kauft) anzuzeigen und dann schadensersatz von vielleicht 20&#8364; einzuklagen. bei den goldverkäufern kann ich mir aber schon vorstellen, dass blizzard da irgendwann (wenn sie genügend ausfindig gemacht haben) ne massenklage machen wie bei den privatservern in den usa.
> 
> ...



Näh sorry tut mir leid. Das ist leider falsch. 
Die verkaufen nur ihren "Aufwand" die sie zum farmen des Goldes benötigt haben. Blizzard verbietet es nur über die AGBs, doch die gelten zwichen
Blizzard und Dir, aber nicht zwichen Dir und dem Goldverkäufer. 

Da gab es mal einen Artikel von einem sehr guten Anwalt, der experte auf dem Gebiet ist und hat das mal sehr ausführlich erklärt.
Ich such mal den Text raus...

Edit: http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Money-for-Nothing-290112.html


----------



## sedonium (9. Juni 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich find sehr dumm währe, sich einen lvl 1 zu erstellen, die anfangsklamotten zu verkaufen, die paar kupfer dann zu in halt nem kumpel immer geben, char löschen und das dann so oft machen bis man genug hat.


Warum nen lvl 1er wenn man sich nen DK erstellen kann und immer die Anfangskleidung des DK verkloppt.


bringt mehr glaub ich, muss mal probieren


----------



## Eox (9. Juni 2010)

sedonium schrieb:


> Warum nen lvl 1er wenn man sich nen DK erstellen kann und immer die Anfangskleidung des DK verkloppt.
> bringt mehr glaub ich, muss mal probieren



Ich meine die bringen auch nur immer ein paar Kupfer.


----------



## addyy09 (9. Juni 2010)

WTS urtümliches Saronit 1k! 
Einen im Preis von Zwei!!!


----------



## Aranshi (9. Juni 2010)

kann man nich sein ganzes gear vk dann nen gm anschreiben und sagen das der acc gehackt wurde
dann wird das gear einfach wiederhergestellt. am besten noch von marken iwelche steine oder saronit kaufen 
und dann vk und sagen das die marken geklaut wurden


----------



## Cicer (10. Juni 2010)

Während der Kinderwoche köstlicher SCokokuchen für 180g/Stk verkaufen und so 14k Gold machen...


----------



## merc91 (10. Juni 2010)

an level 19er pvp twinks dm runs mit defias set verkaufen. kommt locker mal 2000g zusammen wenn das set komplett ist und mitm mage durchbomben dauert nicht lange


----------



## PumPam (10. Juni 2010)

hab das mitm betteln versucht bilanz:

Aufwand : 18 minuten 

Einkommen : 177g 37s

 einer 100 g gegeben und ein anderer 50g


----------



## Vannala (10. Juni 2010)

Also die richtig guten "Gold-Verdiener-Tipps" hau ich jetzt nicht auf den Tisch, aber den einen oder anderen kuriosen.
Zum einen einfach rhetorisch gut und nett betteln, das höchste was ich von einer einzigen Person bekam waren mal 100g.
Dann hab ich mir iwann mal einen DK erstellt und in seinem QGebiet droppt bei diesen Menschen in der Stadt gelgentlich ein graues Item namens "Mitgliedsausweis des Gourmetsclubs",eigentlich total wertlos,dachte ich anfangs auch, aber habe damit einfach in gut verpackter Hülle Werbung gemacht und die Dinger im AH für 15-30g verkauft pro Item. Gibt ja auch einen gleichnamigen Kinderfilm, die Gourmets glaube ich.
Dann hatte ich mal die Geschäftsidee für nen üblen PvP-Mage mit derben rating (weiß leider nicht mehr genau wie hoch aber es war fast limit) den Manager zu spielen und Duelle gegen Gold anzubieten,d.h. wer verliert zahlt 50g und wer gewinnt bekommt 100g z.B.
Wenn man kreativ und nicht ganz dumm ist bieten sich unzählig viele Möglichkeiten um Gold zu verdienen.
Wenn mir noch weitere lustige Geschichten einfallen ,werd ich sie unter Umständen nochmal posten! Mich ärgerts grade nur,dass man solche Sachen leider immer viel zu schnell vergisst!


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (10. Juni 2010)

*hust hust*
 Raegwyn hat immer noch die beste idde xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0LRX8bBUB8


----------



## AxiO (10. Juni 2010)

Man kaufe sich ein Display vom WoW Tcg, 2-3 Lootkarten sollten drinne sein. Die verkauft man für Gold auf seinem Realm. Das ist legal da man ja ein ingame item für ingame gold verkauft. Das ist ne recht dumme Idee weil sie recht teuer und auf Glück basiert, kann sich aber unter umständen lohnen. Wenn man das Kartenspiel so zockt, dann gehts eigentlich


----------



## darkdriver321 (10. Juni 2010)

Auf Proudmoore gibts "Rent a Tank", der Palatank verlangt 100g pro Hero oder so. kA ob er damit viel verdient ^^


----------



## Ximle (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trash um haun und looten dann haste dein 5g die Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (10. Juni 2010)

Wolle farmen, Stack ist ca. 12g wert. Eisernerz ist nerviger aber dafür 20-40g wert pro Stack, Mithril sogar 50g und Teufelseisen bis zu 100g für 20 Barren. Leder ist auch immer recht wertvoll und seine Opfer pellen kann man ja quasi nebenbei. 

Eine Dumme Idee finde ich echtes Geld für Gold auszugeben, zu betteln oder Lowies zu schröpfen. Grüne Rüstungen lvl 10 für 38g ins AH zu stellen find ich schon grenzwertig, besonders wenn man stündlich alles andere rauskauft und wieder teuer reinpackt.


----------



## Eboron (10. Juni 2010)

Cicer schrieb:


> Während der Kinderwoche köstlicher SCokokuchen für 180g/Stk verkaufen und so 14k Gold machen...




wenn man sich zeit nehmen würde, hätte man in ca. 10-20 min. alle mats zusammen, nur noch n koch finden und fertig^^

naja ich hätte niemals so viel gold ausgegeben ^.^


----------



## vip2k (10. Juni 2010)

Nuhramon schrieb:


> Sobald mich ein lowlvl Char nach Gold anbettelt und ich gerade zufällig in Og bin, lad ich den Burschen inne Gruppe ein, gebe Ihm Irreführung und verpasse Gamon (der Npc, der die neuen Dk angreift) einen kleinen Schlag.
> Wie das dann ausgeht, könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tolle idee und wenn der lowlvl dann down ist geht er auf dich


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (10. Juni 2010)

vip2k schrieb:


> tolle idee und wenn der lowlvl dann down ist geht er auf dich



Dann stellt er sich halt tot (Hunter können so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Aber abgesehen davon ... die Idee finde ich an sich schon schlecht. Denn nicht jeder der bettelt muß auch wirklich gleich ein Dackel sein. Laß ihn doch einfach in Ruhe oder ignoriere ihn (dann kann er Dich auch nicht weiter nerven).


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juni 2010)

vip2k schrieb:


> tolle idee und wenn der lowlvl dann down ist geht er auf dich


Alli-Spieler, was?
Gamon ist Level 12, dürfte also kein Problem sein für jemanden, der Irreführung erlernt hat (Level 70?).


----------



## Rushk (10. Juni 2010)

wenn mir langweilig ist geh ich gern nach stratholm... immer nur den menschenabteil da, mehr nich^^

sind im schnitt 110 runenstoff, 1-4 kugeln (50g pro kugel) und noch so geld von den mobs... 

der kanonenheini kann seine kanone droppen, unterwegs kann man den mob erwischen der die pikkolo dabei hat und der aufwand beträgt bei mir ca. 10-15 minuten... passt^^


----------



## Roxxi (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab mich immer als Tank angeboten..

Rnd Heros: 50g
Raids: je nach Laune und Art der Ini 


So das is einfach so genial gut gelaufen dass ich dadurch jetzt ca 30k Gold gemacht hab^^

Für Ony 10 hab ich mal 500g bekommen.. Am Ende vom Raid stand noch ich und 1 Heiler.. Die anderen waren so low geared.. aber was solls wenn der Tank super overequipt ist =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!!!!!


----------



## cortez338 (10. Juni 2010)

durch icc ziehen...


----------



## datsoli (10. Juni 2010)

1000er Stack Eisklingenpfeile im AH kaufen und einzeln wieder reinstellen. ^^
So werden aus den bezahlten 3g für das Stack mal eben 3000g (zumindest wenn ihr sie alle verkauft was zugegebenermaßen etwas dauern kann)

Dreistigkeit siegt! Zumindest wenn man nicht blöd genug ist das mit seinem Main auszuprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine andere Methode wäre die Tasche von Haris Pilton für 3k zu kaufen und für 5k wieder zu verkaufen...
Btw: Natürlich würde ICH sowas niemals tun, also bitte keine Flames per PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mich mit Aspekt des WIldtiers als Hunter in Dala verstecken und schreiben:
> 
> "Wer mich in den Nächsten 10 Min findet bekommt 50g, wenn nicht bekomm ich se. Wer mitmacht plx anwispern."
> 
> Pro Durchgang zwischen 100 und 500g. Bisher hat mich keiner gefunden.



Also wer da mitmacht muss schon verdammt naiv sein...


----------



## Haramann (10. Juni 2010)

Betteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tanzen und strippen für Gold
Farmen oO xD


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Juni 2010)

bei mir aufm server hat mal wer küsse zu verkaufen in /2 gespammt war in etwa so 1 kuss 5g 1 flirt 3g und ka sowas in der art hat da irgendwer angebotn^^ 
iss schon ne weile her^^ aber naja deppen gibts überall^^


----------



## datsoli (10. Juni 2010)

Nuhramon schrieb:


> Sobald mich ein lowlvl Char nach Gold anbettelt und ich gerade zufällig in Og bin, lad ich den Burschen inne Gruppe ein, gebe Ihm Irreführung und verpasse Gamon (der Npc, der die neuen Dk angreift) einen kleinen Schlag.
> Wie das dann ausgeht, könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist doch langweilig!!
Viel mehr Spaß macht es denjenigen anzuhandeln und 10000 Gold ins Handelsfenster zu legen (ohne zu bestätigen versteht sich). Danach schön afk gehen (einkaufen, Haus putzen oder was weiss ich).
Immer wieder ein Erlebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rushk (10. Juni 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> 1000er Stack Eisklingenpfeile im AH kaufen und einzeln wieder reinstellen. ^^
> So werden aus den bezahlten 3g für das Stack mal eben 3000g (zumindest wenn ihr sie alle verkauft was zugegebenermaßen etwas dauern kann)
> 
> Dreistigkeit siegt! Zumindest wenn man nicht blöd genug ist das mit seinem Main auszuprobieren
> ...





du bist genial... ich habs grad probiert... für 5g n 1000er stack geholt und 10 pfeile á je 3g wieder reingestellt.. einer hat direkt 6 gekauft... xD


----------



## Asperita (10. Juni 2010)

Im Raid um Gold rollen, ich hab damit im letzten Raid etwa 15k Gold gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich hab auch schon mindestens genauso viel verloren, ist aber trotzdem lustig, wenns um 10k Gold geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

im /2 rl sex anbieten

WIN!

so einfach geht das jungs


----------



## Tearor (11. Juni 2010)

als guter ingi find ich die munitioneinzelnreinstelln methode richtig assi. man kann auch mit fairen preisen genug geld machen.

was ich witzig fand, einer hat Lose verkauft (einfache Briefe ins AH gestellt), pro Los 50g, auf den meisten stand niete, auf einigen konnte man was gewinnen. hat wohl einiges an kohle gemacht.
Die schlauberger die sich jetzt denken AHA dann kann ich ja mal nur nieten reinstellen - dafür gibts bei report nen bann.

die beste art an gold zu kommen war für mich letztens neben munition: saronit und kobalterze kaufen, barren verkaufen --> meist geringe Marge aber großer Umsatz.

der dümmste weg an geld zu kommen war glaub ich mal als ich versucht hab die walstatue (graues item, 11g beim vendor) für 50g zu verkaufen. paar flames und einige leute die mich gefragt haben was das ding brächte. anlügen wollt ich die nu nich


----------



## Kaosz (11. Juni 2010)

darkdriver321 schrieb:


> Auf Proudmoore gibts "Rent a Tank", der Palatank verlangt 100g pro Hero oder so. kA ob er damit viel verdient ^^



DEN kenn ich!

*giggle*


----------



## Vertiga (11. Juni 2010)

Eboron schrieb:


> wenn man sich zeit nehmen würde, hätte man in ca. 10-20 min. alle mats zusammen, nur noch n koch finden und fertig^^
> 
> naja ich hätte niemals so viel gold ausgegeben ^.^



Du meinst für einen einzigen? Das geht sich dann aus, ja.
Aber sehr viele wissen nicht mehr wohin mit dem Gold, das so nebenbei anfällt.
Und weil sie die Meta-Erfolge für den Violetten ja alle haben wollen, möglichst am ersten Tag, kannst du damit richtig derb Gold umschichten.
Insgesamt habe ich über die Kinderwoche knapp 21K dazuverdient, Schokokuchen verkauft wie ein Irrer, jeden zu billigen Konkurrenz-Anbieter aufkaufen, und vor allem, die Märkte für die Rohmats kontrolliert, "kleine Eier" und "Maguskönigskraut". Hat mich 1,5 komplette Bankchars an Platz gekostet, um das zu stemmen, aber war
extrem unterhaltsam.


----------



## Izara (11. Juni 2010)

darkdriver321 schrieb:


> Auf Proudmoore gibts "Rent a Tank", der Palatank verlangt 100g pro Hero oder so. kA ob er damit viel verdient ^^


bezweifel ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt's bei uns auch. Ich ärger die dann, indem ich mitgehe, zahle und dann wipes bis zum Abwinken provoziere, bis er mehr als 100 g reppkosten hat (kenn mich ja aus, hab selber nen Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) joa.. die 100 g gibts erst nach erfolgreicher ini, ne? ^^ 
[oh und stoffi rüssi is schnell repariert, kostet fast nix und im AH mach ich die Kohle im Minutentakt, also tuts mir nicht weh, ist eher ne wirklich dumme Idee meinerseits sich auf anderer Kosten zu amüsieren XD selbst schuld, wenn sie sich verkaufen.. so billig.. tztztz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Izara (11. Juni 2010)

Eboron schrieb:


> wenn man sich zeit nehmen würde, hätte man in ca. 10-20 min. alle mats zusammen, nur noch n koch finden und fertig^^
> 
> naja ich hätte niemals so viel gold ausgegeben ^.^



mir war's damals zu stressig, die mats zu farmen, also hab ich einfach alles an kleinen eiern, maguskönigskraut und was ich sonst so in der twinkbank noch rumgümmeln hatte, ins AH gestellt.. man glaubt's nicht, aber es gibt leute, die kaufen ein einzelnes kleines Ei (ihr wisst ja sicher alle, wo die dinger bis zum abwinken droppen xD ) für um die 10g.. ja is wahr.. und irgendwie traurig.. wer gold hat, hat scheinbar keine zeit mehr, sein gehirn zu benutzen -.-


----------



## Ugnar (11. Juni 2010)

Ihr braucht einen Weiblichen Charakter und einen Rollenspiel Server so dann sucht ihr euch einen Mann nach 1 Woche seit ihr verlobt, nach 1 weiteren Woche seit ihr Mann und Frau so nun adoptiert ihr ein Kind, danach trennst du dich von deinem Mann und verlangst Unterhalt für euer Kind, 1000 Gold die Woche dürften passen.


----------



## Schlamm (11. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß net ob es schon gesagt wurde:

Immer wieder einen neuen Chara erstellen, Anfangsequip verkaufen und einen neuen Chara machen....


----------



## Kaosz (11. Juni 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> bezweifel ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Bezweifel das ruhig. Ich weiß, dass ich gemeint bin.


----------

